# Dog has bad breath.



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a 4 1/2 year old yellow lab and his breath is bad. Will Greenies work? He will not let me brush his teeth.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

have the vet clean them and then give a large beef bone to chew once a week with you supervising dont leave him alone with it.

BAd breath can be diet also, depending one what bad means


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bobm said:


> have the vet clean them and then give a large beef bone to chew once a week with you supervising dont leave him alone with it.
> 
> BAd breath can be diet also, depending one what bad means


I am thinking I am going to have to do that. I give him nutra source.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Have the vet for check any teeth that my be decaying. This will cause bad breath until you get the infected teeth pulled out.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

Give a dog a bone. This old man went rolling home.


----------



## wannabefishing (Dec 1, 2003)

i had same problem with my lab switched from nutri source to natural choice i believe it is and his teeth got whiter and breath is fine to be around now. even kisses dont smmell bad anymore. switch foods!!!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

wannabefishing said:


> i had same problem with my lab switched from nutri source to natural choice i believe it is and his teeth got whiter and breath is fine to be around now. even kisses dont smmell bad anymore. switch foods!!!!


Is that as good of a food as nutri source? I have always fed him that kind.
I suppose I have to wene him off eh and change over gradually.


----------

